# RC1-RC2 Arrow registering upside down.



## max21 (Aug 26, 2016)

I installed FreeBSD-11.0-RC1 last week or so and when it was time to set date and time I had to hit the down key to go up in numbers and the up-arrow key to go down in number.  I played with it to make sure it was not my imagination.  No big deal I said, everything else seems fantastic but it would not be right to overlook it.  I threw the works in that mate-desktop VM.

Yesterday I caught the announcement the minute it hit!  I downloaded FreeBSD-11.0-RC2 and today I installed it in a _new_ VM as before.  The funny thing was, this time at set date and time I had to hit the up key to go DOWN in numbers and the down-arrow key to go up in number.

I just wonder if anyone else experiences this.  If not, it could mean that I got a bug on my 10.2 FreeBSD host (_which will be replaced_).  Other than that, everything always have been perfect since 10.0, at least as far as running Gnome, than Mate desktops and Virtualbox never fail to install perfectly anymore.  Well, that’s all I use to know, other than remembering which way is up.  No pun intended.


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry, but this is confusing.  I can't comment on the installer or 11.0, but you've stated the same thing:


max21 said:


> ... FreeBSD-11.0-RC1 ... I had to hit the *down key to go up in numbers*...


and


max21 said:


> ...I downloaded FreeBSD-11.0-RC2 ... I had to hit the up key to go DOWN in numbers and the *down-arrow key to go up in number*.


Are you saying the 11.0 works the opposite from 10.2
--OR--
Are you saying 11.0-RC1 works as expected (assuming up arrow to increment number) and RC2 doesn't (or vice versa)?


----------



## max21 (Aug 27, 2016)

leebrown66 said:


> Sorry, but this is confusing.  I can't comment on the installer or 11.0, but you've stated the same thing:
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Hi leebrown66 ... I’m _NOT_ talking about 10.2.  This is about 11.0-RC1 and 11.0-RC2 .  These versions have something new in the FreeBSD Installer.  It pops up a nice dialog to set your date and time.  This is much difference than any previous version of FreeBSD.

If you select from the Time Zone Selector _other than UTP_ it will pop up that unique date & time dialog box … something like what you see in Windows or Linux when installing those.  If you skip date selector, it will pop up a digital type clock.  You have to use the arrow keys to increase or decrease the numbers to set your time.  If you select arrow key up the numbers decrease  [3 – 2 – 1].  If you hit arrow key down, for each tap the numbers increase 1 -2 -3.  This is backward.

And it was backwards also in 11.0-RC1 but the other way around if you know what I mean _I don't know what I mean, but it was twisted difference_.  We know that 11.0-RC2 was a day or two late.  My guess is they knew of the problem in 11.0-RC1 and were trying to fix it 11.0-RC2 but they let it go so not to be too late to release it.  I bet it will be fixed in the official Release in September.  It don’t seem to be a big deal but who knows what one thing could affect something else major.  But they both run well as far as I can see.

I just did a brand new install of 11.0-RC2 before this reply just to make sure, and it is definitely backward.  I already know for sure that 11.0-RC1 was backward so I did not waste that time to prove it to myself.


----------



## max21 (Aug 27, 2016)

leebrown66, I see what you mean… It did not make since that I thought 11.0-RC1 was so difference as the problem I saw with 11.0-RC2, so I went on and reinstall 11.0-RC1 to see what happen and it has the exact same problem as I indicated about 11.0-RC2.  I wonder what I was thinking, I must have had a nightmare.  How could the reverse be possible for both and there are only two keys to use, _one for up and one for down_.  Anyway, they both have the same issue.  If no one else notice any problem maybe I got a bad download or a bad keyboard but I doubt that because they both have the same flaw.


----------

